# Rubber Mats: Which way up



## Bugly (17 October 2008)

Daft question but I've just cleaned my rubber mats and I'm wondering if I have them laid in the stable to correct way up.  

One side has little nobbles on it, the other side 2mm vertical grooves.  I've currently got the nobbly side on the top: do you think this is the right way up?


----------



## Silverspring (17 October 2008)

What sort of knobbles?  Like this

http://www.equestrian-essentials.co.uk/gfx/flooring05.jpg


----------



## milliepops (17 October 2008)

We have nobbly side up in our stables as they seemed less slippy for the boxwalking hooligan that lives next to my mare 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  In the lorry we have them groove side up as it seemed to help keep it clean and dry that way.

I've been told they should be groove side up before, but ours seem to work fine with the nobbles on top.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (17 October 2008)

The grooves are to drain the pee away. The nobbles are to provide grip for the horse when moving or standing up/lying down. Ideally, if your stable was laid on a small slant to aid drainage, you would lay the mats so the underside grooves faced the lowest point. Easy way to remember is GRooves to the GRound, Nobbles to the Ned lol x


----------



## HelsB (17 October 2008)

It's meant to me nobbly side up but I find them hard to sweep so turned mine up the other way!


----------



## Bugly (17 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What sort of knobbles?  Like this

http://www.equestrian-essentials.co.uk/gfx/flooring05.jpg 

[/ QUOTE ]

a bit like that: OK i'm nobbles up all the way then! I'll turn them round so the grooves are all pointing in the same direction 'down'!

Mega: thank you


----------



## perfect11s (17 October 2008)

I  put mine grooves up  big mistake !!! brushing along the groove fine... but when you get to the wall its hard to brush across  them... knobbly side   up I say .....


----------



## Silverspring (17 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


a bit like that


[/ QUOTE ]

The I agree knobbles to the neddy, grooves to the ground


----------



## townfieldlass (17 October 2008)

We have ours groove up, easier to sweep. We find the nobbles get more air under the mats and even after 6 months down the mats are dry underneath....nobbles are harder to sweep. All our mats are laid the same way so the grooves are easy to sweep out....not sure that its the correct way but its the way that works best for us......Is there a 'correct' way of doing it???


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (17 October 2008)

We've had the mats both ways up &amp; honestly find grooves up alot easier. With the 'bobble' down any pee in the stable can run to the lowest point from anywhere &amp; doesn't get stuck in the grooves. Additionally the mats don't all have to be laid in the same direction. Sweeping out us easier as well, the bobbles are a nightmare as everything sticks in between them...... Grooves up every time now!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (18 October 2008)

But the bobbles are supposed to give the horse grip when he gets up or lies down, to avoid getting cast or doing the splits. I wouldn't have thought that grooves give that much grip? The mats are defo designed grooves/ground, nobbles/ned but hey, whatever floats your boat lol xxx


----------



## VLHIEASTON (18 October 2008)

Grooves up, bobbles down. Can't sweep it otherwise.


----------

